# Local 68 Denver Colorado...whats going on there?



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

I've only been in the trade for a year and a half but work is BOOMING right now. Calls go to book 2 almost daily. The outlook for the near future as far as I've been told is great. Tons of journeyman retiring in the next 4-5 years and Denver is one of the fastest growing cities. We can't get enough JWs or apprentices right now to bid all the work that's coming up


----------



## 818Sparky (Jun 24, 2014)

T.Jack said:


> I've only been in the trade for a year and a half but work is BOOMING right now. Calls go to book 2 almost daily. The outlook for the near future as far as I've been told is great. Tons of journeyman retiring in the next 4-5 years and Denver is one of the fastest growing cities. We can't get enough JWs or apprentices right now to bid all the work that's coming up


Local 68 has 270+ on Book 1. What are you talking about?

I guarantee these are total lies told from the mouth of a shop rocket apprentice. I've seen it all before.


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol.. and those are the ones that want to be on unemployment

Feel free to check this site and see that there are currently 3 open calls for 18 men and a call taken from book 2 yesterday. So next time you get on your high horse check your facts before making yourself look like an ass. Thanks


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.ultimateelectricians.com/Job-Calls/Inside-Job-Calls.aspx


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what is the rate and are there any special requirements to work out of 68?


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

Rate is 32.68 I believe (just got a small raise it was 32.10 before) and no special requirements as far as I know. Just certain jobs


----------



## 3olian (Jul 18, 2014)

So, I just relocated to Denver to find work. I'm seriously considering heading down to Local 68 next Monday and signing up. I also understand the IECRM school registration deadline is July 25th. Are there any time-sensitive issues I should know about applying for either right now? 

If I go the union route, can I rely on the Local to get me into the program quickly (assuming I pass the test and interview) and working soon? If so, does anyone know the starting rate for apprentices (I saw the $32 rate above, but that can't be for 1st years...)? 

Any other advice?


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

It takes about 2-3 months to go from applying to actually being accepted in the union. They will still get you working right away most likely under the ce/cw program, though its a slightly reduced rate. First years I think are making around 14$ an hour right now. As long as you can pass the aptitude test you should be fine


----------



## 3olian (Jul 18, 2014)

Good to hear. Thanks.


----------



## TungstenRebel (Feb 8, 2014)

eejack said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the rate and are there any special requirements to work out of 68?


Out of curiosity: what's a "Book"?
What's a "Call"?

And how is working for a union different than working private sector? Does one work directly 'for' the union? How does the union bid work or do customers seek out the union directly as well?

Open for anyone to answer. I really am just curious.


----------



## Custom Fit (Jul 28, 2014)

*Access Control*

I'm a small business owner and am having a hard time finding Low Voltage and Access Control Techs. Does any one have any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## Local68applicant (Mar 26, 2015)

*local 68 questions*

Hey guys I'm hoping your still around to answer a few questions.

I'm moving to denver next week and have an interview lined up with the union after my aptitude test. Can you tell me if there still hurting for apprentices? I planned on asking to be put to work as a CW until they decide. I'm currently a CW-3 at local 41.

Also it would be great if you could tell me the names of the companies that the committee members represent.


----------

